# Lancome vs L'Oreal products



## Geek2 (Sep 25, 2004)

Since L'Oreal owns Lancome I'm wondering if L'Oreal products are pretty much the same as Lancome. The difference is the price of course. I've never really used L'Oreal products just Lancome over the years here and there. I was at Target the other day and L'Oreal eye shadows were on sale and I was wondering how they are as far as quality goes. I also discovered that L'Oreal owns Maybelline and Biotherm. How is the quality of L'Oreal products vs Lancome products?


----------



## Californian (Sep 25, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* Since L'Oreal owns Lancome I'm wondering if L'Oreal products are pretty much the same as Lancome. The difference is the price of course. I've never really used L'Oreal products just Lancome over the years here and there. I was at Target the other day and L'Oreal eye shadows were on sale and I was wondering how they are as far as quality goes. I also discovered that L'Oreal owns Maybelline and Biotherm. How is the quality of L'Oreal products vs Lancome products? _Good question. Guess we'll have to wait till Kitty comes back? All I can say is that L'Oreal products are very good when compared to other drugstore brands. I've tried the lipstick and eyeshadow and both were better quality than usual. Their lipsticks are especially rich and moist unlike ones from Max Factor, Wet n Wild, and even Almay for example.__On the 60 minute tv special I saw about drugstore vs. high end makeup, they did mention that Lancome and L'Oreal were made with similar or same ingredients._

_I don't think Alli or TD use L'Oreal, but I am not sure. ??_

*Here's some 'cut and pasted' info on the topic:*

(*Most) Lancome makeup artists use L'Oreal*

Apr 08 '02

*The Bottom Line* You'll get the same if not better results from Lancome's maker L'Oreal at much lower prices. If you need the fancy packaging, then buy Lancome.

As a makeup artist who loves many Lancome products, and worked as both a makeup artist and business manager in the NE region for Lancome, I can honestly say that the products are not worth the money. Many of us were told, right at our early trainings that L'Oreal owns and makes Lancome and that several products are essentially the same. This is not just an opinion--if you compare the ingredients you will find that many are identical, with the exception of a dye or fragrance component. For example, Line Eraser retinol lotion by L'Oreal is so similar to Lancome's Resurface that my own Lancome acct. executive couldn't tell the difference! The only difference is the price! Also, Rouge Pulp lip gloss by L'Oreal is the same essentially as Lancome Lip Brio. L'Oreal Eye Defense Gel=Lancome Primordiale Yeux, and so on. One product that I think L'Oreal actually does better at is the Translucide foundation as opposed to the Lancome Photogenic. It's over $20 less, and as a makeup artist, I feel the texture is superior. One thing Lancome does is great skincare and color. However, armed with the knowledge that L'Oreal makes it and the ingredients are so similar, even a professional cannot differentiate betwen the two. Even when I got my free gratis from Lancome, I always used L'Oreal--why use a $70 creme when the $10 has less fragrance and produces identical results? The only thing Lancome does that its creator doesn't is great fragrance. You can't beat Poeme, Tresor, or Miracle--and L'Oreal hasn't even tried.

Source

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you didn't know already, L'Oreal (drugstore) and Lancome (department store) are actually the same company, catering to different markets. Their mascaras are virtually indistiguishable in my opinion, as are their foundations (although Lancome offers a wider color range). Jane Cosmetics is owned by Estee Lauder. Their eyeshadows have great texture and pigment.

Here is a list of my favorite products and brands:

Revlon - for eyeshadows and eyeliners

Almay - for foundation

L'Oreal - for foundation, brushes and lipglosses

Prestige - everything

Source

----------------------------------------------------Have you ever bought a beauty product and it has cost you big bucks and then you find a cheaper product that looks or does the same thing or at least a similar job? Or vice versaâ€¦ just If you buy the cheap one first then find that an expensive one looks, and works the same way you feel better




I will add though that I find MOST of the expensive stuff I buy are better quality and last longer etc, but sometimes I don't think a products price can be justified by how good it is.....

My examples are: Cheap vs Expensive




Lâ€™Oreal Colour Juice in Strawberry Smoothie vs Lancome JT in Simmer ( I do like Simmer better because of the smell )




Maybelline Foundation Stick vs Lancome Teint Idole Fluide




Any Nail polish vs OPI (for colour alone not so much as staying power)




STITCH mimic perfumes (some are pretty close, some are gross though



they are ok when I don't have $$$$ and if I don't use them I don't feel bad to give them away



) vs The fragrance they are trying to be...




Australis Blush vs Lancome Blush

-- i prefer Loreal's eye makeup remover over other high ends. 

--The latest discovery I've had is that L'Oreal Ideal Balance cleanser performs just as well as Biotherm Biopur &amp; Acnopur. Cant believe I wasted over $40 on the two Biotherm cleansers when L'Oreal's is about $12 and is just as good (and better than Acnopur). With foundation though I tend to think that the cheaper brands tend to be a bit too pink for me.

lancome cleansers are far, far better. 

i haven't had all that much experience with the moisturisers, but i found that the loreal vinefit was actually much better than the lancome hydra-zen (which was quite disappointing).

Source

---------------------------------------------------------------

*Lâ€™oreal Intensifique*

*Lâ€™oreal* has been my favorite line of mascaras for a long time. I think the quality is every bit as good as Lancome, and the price is a heck of a lot better! My usual mascara is Voluminous, but Target had this new one on sale, so I scooped it up to try it out. I like this mascara very much! It both lengthens and thickens the lashes, is not goopy or wet, doesnâ€™t smear or flake and doesnâ€™t bother my eyes. What more can you ask of a mascara? One minor complaint - the top of the tube that becomes the handle of the mascara is a bit odd feeling because it narrows to a pointed tip, and feels a little strange in the hand, as if you donâ€™t have really good control of it. I got used to it quickly, but I guess I prefer a regular old even-all-the-way-to-the-end tube for ease of control. I donâ€™t think this mascara thickens quite as much as Voluminous, but it does a great job of creating noticeable lashes with just a few sweeps of the brush. Another winner for the Lâ€™oreal mascara group!

Source

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pauline (Oct 2, 2004)

I am actually quite impressed with Loreal's make up. As a user of all the expensive makes, i do think their products perform well and have good pigment. They always offer new products to keep their makeup line fresh. Loreal is brilliant in my humble opinion.


----------



## allisong (Oct 2, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* Since L'Oreal owns Lancome I'm wondering if L'Oreal products are pretty much the same as Lancome. The difference is the price of course. I've never really used L'Oreal products just Lancome over the years here and there. I was at Target the other day and L'Oreal eye shadows were on sale and I was wondering how they are as far as quality goes. I also discovered that L'Oreal owns Maybelline and Biotherm. How is the quality of L'Oreal products vs Lancome products? Reija...I personally love L'Oreal but that just me..I've used quite abit of Lancome and L'oreal over the years and they're both good in their own ways but not comparable with the exception of the Lancome Artliners to L'Oreal's Super Liner &amp; current Line Entensifique..All have the same exact felt tipped type applicator &amp;I found the quality of the cheaper L'Oreal to be just as good as Lancome..L'Oreal gets alot of complaints that their shadows are too sheer..Yes they are but they are buildable..So you can use one light coat as a simple wash or keep layering for more intense color..I'd definitely recommend giving them a try..And Hey,they're on sale so you can't beat cheap..


----------



## KittySkyfish (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh, Cali, you know what a makeup snob I am...LOL!



Anyhow, from my experiences with L'Oreal, they make nice powder blushes, mascara and eye liners. I've tried their lipstick and glosses over the years and I can't get used to the fragrances used, but as you know fragrance tolerance is a personal issue and doesn't affect the way a product works. Their only lip product I like enough to wear and tolerate feeling slightly gaggish are the Glam Shine Holographic glosses, the color *Vibe* in particular. Dang, that's one gorgeous sheer browny-red-peach shade! (Read: this is a nice Autumn/Winter gloss shade...hint hint!) These feel nice on the lips and not too sticky or greasy. Glam Shine lasts as long as a regular gloss, which would be 3-4 hours under normal conditions.

I am NOT a fan of their powder eyeshadows. After using better brands for years, I was in for a shock when I bought some matte shades this year. Their pigmentation was less than sheer, IMHO. I like my look to be sheer but this didn't cut it for me. I ended up tossing them the day I tried them out. Lancome's shadows are much better!

Both Lancome and L'Oreal failed to impress me with their skin care. Too fragranced, synthetic and irritating for my sensitive skin. But I _do_ use some drugstore skin care! For day I prefer Oil of Olay Complete for Sensitive Skin.


----------



## candacecorey (Oct 13, 2004)

Lancome, L'Oreal, Maybeline, Biotherm are all under the Cosmair corporation....so technically they are owned by the same company. I do know that they share technology, for example, Lancome uses it's hair information from the other companies to make their mascara amazing. All of their products are nice but they don't put exactly the same things in all of their products. If you like Lancome's Juiy Tubes then you will like L'Oreal's Juiy glosses too. You will find colors simular to the limited editions from Lancome in the L'oreal juicy glosses. I use both, but I like Lancome's foundation the best. Candace Corey Makeup &amp; Hair www.candacecorey.com


----------



## Pinkymarz (Oct 13, 2004)

I was in a Dillard's and picked up a sample of the Lancome Definicils Mascara...I've never had eyelashes up to my eyebrows before!!! I love, love, love the stuff! I know Loreal and Maybelline is made in the same factory...but.....the two to me are as different as night and day. Just my opinion. I also love traveling because we don't have CVS stores in Minnesota...but...I have bought a few things on the road since we've been in the east and south!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info Candace!!!


----------



## candacecorey (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes Definicils is great! I wasn't a big mascara fan until I started using it. They say that most makeup artists use Maybeline's Great Lash, but I think Definicils beats it hands down! Candace Corey Makeup &amp; Hair www.candacecorey.com


----------



## Kathy (Oct 6, 2008)

This thread is really old...you'd be better off starting a new thread and asking the same question.


----------



## tstar (Oct 11, 2008)

there are definite similarities between them both! i love loreal mascaras and i have like most ive tried from lancome! i prefer the loreal price point tho xxx


----------



## Fifi Mahoney (Oct 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Californian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you didn't know already, L'Oreal (drugstore) and Lancome (department store) are actually the same company, catering to different markets. 

*The Bottom Line* You'll get the same if not better results from Lancome's maker L'Oreal at much lower prices. If you need the fancy packaging, then buy Lancome.

1st off, L'Oreal and Lancome are NOT "the same company" whatsoever. They are two completely separate companies, L'Oreal being the parent company that owns Lancome, amongst several other of their owned companies including:â€¢ Dermablend

â€¢ La Roche-Posay

â€¢ SkinCeuticals

â€¢ Vichy Laboratoires

â€¢ Biotherm

â€¢ The Body Shop

â€¢ Giorgio Armani Parfums and Cosmetics

â€¢ Kiehl's

â€¢ LancÃ´me

â€¢ Paloma Picasso

â€¢ Shu Uemura

â€¢ Victor et Rolf

Similarly...

*EstÃ©e Lauder *Compaines include:

Aramis 

Clinique

Prescriptives

Lab Series Skincare for Men

Origins

Tommy Hilfiger Toiletries

MÂ·AÂ·C

Kiton

La Mer

Bobbi Brown

Donna Karan Cosmetics

Aveda

Jo Malone

Bumble and bumble

Michael Kors Beauty

Darphin

American Beauty

Flirt!

good skin

Missoni Profumi

Ojon

Eyes by Design

Most cosmetic companies are owned by larger parent companies, but they are all completely separate lines from one another.



Bottom Line: You're wrong.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 23, 2008)

That's a little harsh. While it's fine to correct questionable statements, please be aware of MuT Rule #2

*Be polite, respect other members. Blatant mean posts will result in banning of user/ip address.*

Also, Californian has not been on MuT since 2004, so she most likely will not see your response.

Originally Posted by *Fifi Mahoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 1st off, L'Oreal and Lancome are NOT "the same company" whatsoever. They are two completely separate companies, L'Oreal being the parent company that owns Lancome, amongst several other of their owned companies including:â€¢ Dermablend

â€¢ La Roche-Posay

â€¢ SkinCeuticals

â€¢ Vichy Laboratoires

â€¢ Biotherm

â€¢ The Body Shop

â€¢ Giorgio Armani Parfums and Cosmetics

â€¢ Kiehl's

â€¢ LancÃ´me

â€¢ Paloma Picasso

â€¢ Shu Uemura

â€¢ Victor et Rolf

Similarly...

*EstÃ©e Lauder *Compaines include:

Aramis 

Clinique

Prescriptives

Lab Series Skincare for Men

Origins

Tommy Hilfiger Toiletries

MÂ·AÂ·C

Kiton

La Mer

Bobbi Brown

Donna Karan Cosmetics

Aveda

Jo Malone

Bumble and bumble

Michael Kors Beauty

Darphin

American Beauty

Flirt!

good skin

Missoni Profumi

Ojon

Eyes by Design

Most cosmetic companies are owned by larger parent companies, but they are all completely separate lines from one another.

*Bottom Line:* You're wrong.


----------



## Kathy (Oct 23, 2008)

I agree with Shaundra! Definitely harsh! But, Fifi is also correct! Just because the different brands have the same parent company doesn't mean they're making even remotely the same product!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *penneye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif again, no help so guess I'll jsut take myself out of loop. ta ta make up ladies !! Penneye, please post a new thread asking your question. You are not getting the response you are looking for because people are looking at the beginning of this thread and responding to the original topic, not seeing your post.
If you're not sure how to post a new thread, you can follow these instructions:

[How to] post a new thread

1. Choose which forum you want to visit &amp; click on it. You'll notice as you move your cursor over the forum links they might change in color

2. Once inside the forum you want to visit, click on the button "NEW THREAD". It can be seen at the top left of every forum.

3. Now all you gotta do is type the title and message of the thread and then hit SUBMIT NEW THREAD.

If you want to add images then hit the manage attachments button in the additional options section underneath. (Click HERE on a tutorial on how to add images). After attaching images, hit SUBMIT THREAD

VOILA.. Your new thread should now be created!

Should you have any problems, please dont hesitate to PM one of the other Moderators. We're here to help.


----------



## candacecorey (Dec 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *penneye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif again, no help so guess I'll jsut take myself out of loop. ta ta make up ladies !! I'm sorry Penneye that your question was ignored about foundation but let me try to help you.

I used to be a national makeup artist for Lancome a long time ago but I don't remember the shades exactly but I can help you to pick the shades on your own.

When you are trying to look for a foundation that matches like another one you used in the past here are some things to consider.

1. Different formulas have different effects once they are dry so compare them AFTER they have dried. For example, some formulas are designed to have a dewy look so when they are dry on the skin they will appear close to the same shade as they did when they were wet unlike foundations that dry to be more matte which have a tendency to dry a bit darker if there is clay in them (Maquicontrole foundation was like that) to help absorb excess oil or they can look a little lighter (Photogenic foundation looked a bit lighter when dry).

2. Take your bottle you are trying to match to a drugstore that has return policies for makeup. I think CVS and Rite-Aid are 2 that allow you to return if you are not happy with your choice. Then look at the shads and pick 2 colors that is the closest to the bottle that you brought to the store.

3. when you go home put a stripe of your favorite shade in the center of your face and the other 2 on either side of it. Let them totally dry and then compare them in various light. Also where them around for a little while to see if the color changes. Some do...so it is better to know now before you return one of them.

This should give you enough information to know which foundation feels the best to you....matches the shade that you like...and will last through the conditions that you will basically put your makeup under.

Now you know which one to keep and then just return the one you don't want.

I hope that helps you in some way.


----------



## Rotting Beauty (Dec 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Fifi Mahoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 1st off, L'Oreal and Lancome are NOT "the same company" whatsoever. They are two completely separate companies, L'Oreal being the parent company that owns Lancome, amongst several other of their owned companies including:â€¢ Dermablend

â€¢ La Roche-Posay

â€¢ SkinCeuticals

â€¢ Vichy Laboratoires

â€¢ Biotherm

â€¢ The Body Shop

â€¢ Giorgio Armani Parfums and Cosmetics

â€¢ Kiehl's

â€¢ LancÃ´me

â€¢ Paloma Picasso

â€¢ Shu Uemura

â€¢ Victor et Rolf

Similarly...

*EstÃ©e Lauder *Compaines include:

Aramis 

Clinique

Prescriptives

Lab Series Skincare for Men

Origins

Tommy Hilfiger Toiletries

MÂ·AÂ·C

Kiton

La Mer

Bobbi Brown

Donna Karan Cosmetics

Aveda

Jo Malone

Bumble and bumble

Michael Kors Beauty

Darphin

American Beauty

Flirt!

good skin

Missoni Profumi

Ojon

Eyes by Design

Most cosmetic companies are owned by larger parent companies, but they are all completely separate lines from one another.



Bottom Line: You're wrong.

Geez. That was a bit harsh, and that's saying alot coming from someone like me. But you are right.
Also, I've only used about 6 of lancome's and L'Oreal's products and I don't see much of a difference. If anything, I like LOreal better.


----------



## LadyPortia (Dec 27, 2008)

as someone said I believe they are all under different brand names/companies because they cater to different markets. also when the parent company buys out another company they might keep the name bc ppl are familiar with those products...more affordable ones for younger people who maybe don't really need uber dramatic face changing results. Lancome would obv use more expensive ingredients. it's also cuz like if you have a company that sells high end makeup you don't want to have a cheap line under the same name. and you also want to identify the different uses by diff labels so you have biotherm which focuses more on skin nourishment/replenishing etc


----------



## Aniger86 (Dec 29, 2008)

I've read and heard that because Lancome and Loreal are from the same company, there's definately bound to be some overlapping of ingrediants used in both their various products. I've tried some Lancome products but I don't find them special or different from other brands I've used. As for Loreal, one thing I must comment on that their stuff is that their liquid products like liquid foundations, tinted moisturiser or concealers tend to dry out pretty quickly, especially happens when you use the product everyday, and then for like a month or two you don't use it and go back to it, its like the products suddenly dried up so application becomes much thicker and not as smooth. I've thrown away quite a number of liquid Loreal products because of this problem.


----------



## smurfette101 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have probably tried all the products out there concerning make up and skin care along the Loreal and Lancome lines (as well as Givenchy and Chanel). I've always used Lancome and have always been extremely satisfied with it, makeup and skincare wise. However, at some point I was wondering why I should spend so much money on one product when I can get the Loreal brand so much cheaper for the same quality. I bought a Loreal day cream to replace my finished Lancome one and wore it for the first time to go to work. I work in an environment that has many black lights, and as everyone knows, blacklights show things that are quite unseeable by the human eye. More than one person were asking me why my face was green! When I went upstairs into regular light, my skin looked perfect with my make-up etc on. So I went to check in a mirror in the dark with only a black light on and I realised that there was a neon green mask like film on my whole face!!! That means that the cream never penetrated and my skin never drank it and it stayed there on the surface, gooey, alien green and eerie. Since then I never buy and drugstore products and prefer to spend a little bit more money on something that I'm sure is working properly. Drugstore mascaras always flake after about 5 hours (i work for a full 9 hours night time) and the lipglosses always gathers around the corners of the mouth, it dries and stays there and can also be seen at an opaque glaze in the black light. I stick to Lancome for lip gloss and skincare, MAC for everything else and Dior for mascaras.


----------



## smurfette101 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have probably tried all the products out there concerning make up and skin care along the Loreal and Lancome lines (as well as Givenchy and Chanel). I've always used Lancome and have always been extremely satisfied with it, makeup and skincare wise. However, at some point I was wondering why I should spend so much money on one product when I can get the Loreal brand so much cheaper for the same quality. I bought a Loreal day cream to replace my finished Lancome one and wore it for the first time to go to work. I work in an environment that has many black lights, and as everyone knows, blacklights show things that are quite unseeable by the human eye. More than one person were asking me why my face was green! When I went upstairs into regular light, my skin looked perfect with my make-up etc on. So I went to check in a mirror in the dark with only a black light on and I realised that there was a neon green mask like film on my whole face!!! That means that the cream never penetrated and my skin never drank it and it stayed there on the surface, gooey, alien green and eerie. Since then I never buy and drugstore products and prefer to spend a little bit more money on something that I'm sure is working properly. Drugstore mascaras always flake after about 5 hours (i work for a full 9 hours night time) and the lipglosses always gathers around the corners of the mouth, it dries and stays there and can also be seen at an opaque glaze in the black light. I stick to Lancome for lip gloss and skincare, MAC for everything else and Dior for mascaras.


----------

